# changes this fast?



## busymom (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi everyone. So I was just diagnosed a few days ago with Hashi's and started taking levothyroxine (0.125mg) yesterday. The first day on it I felt okay in the morning, but then got a horrible migraine, nausea, felt really weird (foggy, out of it, just plain miserable). Today, however, I feel better than I have in probably a year. Can the meds have an effect on me that quickly? The nurse said it would be two weeks before I noticed anything, so maybe it's all in my head. Who knows. Just wondering if others noticed changes this quickly. Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

busymom said:


> Hi everyone. So I was just diagnosed a few days ago with Hashi's and started taking levothyroxine (0.125mg) yesterday. The first day on it I felt okay in the morning, but then got a horrible migraine, nausea, felt really weird (foggy, out of it, just plain miserable). Today, however, I feel better than I have in probably a year. Can the meds have an effect on me that quickly? The nurse said it would be two weeks before I noticed anything, so maybe it's all in my head. Who knows. Just wondering if others noticed changes this quickly. Thanks!


Yes; the thing is, initially the thyroxine replacement takes you to all the places you would rather not go. The titration process is like climbing a ladder and the relief comes when you reach the top (euthyroid state.)

You body "knew" you took that Levothyroxine, that is for sure. We each have a different level of sensitivity.


----------

